# estar por / para cenar



## pardus118

How would you translate the following sentence using either por o para?

"She called when we were about to eat dinner"

I have no idea for this one!  Thank you!


----------



## Ynez

_Ella llamó cuando estábamos a punto de cenar_.


to be about to do something = estar a punto de hacer algo


----------



## mgwls

Hola: Nosotros diríamos:

_Llamó cuando estábamos por cenar._


----------



## don_perez

Si, yo he oido "hace mucho tiempo que yo estaba *por* decirte algo"


----------



## pardus118

Gracias por su ayuda!!


----------



## Peterdg

> Estábamos para ir al cine cuando nos trajeron la pizza, así que nos la comimos de prisa y luego salimos corriendo al cine.


"Estar para" está bien en este contexto. Es sólo en unos paises de América Latina que se utiliza "estar por" en lugar de "estar para" con el sentido de "estar a punto de".


----------



## autremoi

Peterdg said:


> "Estar para" está bien en este contexto. Es sólo en unos paises de América Latina que se utiliza "estar por" en lugar de "estar para" con el sentido de "estar a punto de".


  aunque por lo que veo acá http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=124620 no es tan sólo en algunos países de LatAm.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> "Estar para" está bien en este contexto. Es sólo en unos paises de América Latina que se utiliza "estar por" en lugar de "estar para" con el sentido de "estar a punto de".



No creo que sea común en España, Peter, al menos en mi zona. Lo normal es _estar *por* hacer algo_ (estar a punto de hacerlo, tener la intención inmediata de hacerlo).


----------



## pubman

roanheads said:


> pubman,
> To put " cuando " in a better context.
> Estábamos para ir al cine cuando nos trajeron la pizza, así que nos la comimos de prisa y luego salimos corriendo al cine.



Thanks roanheads
I understand  "Estábamos para ir al cine cuando nos...
But
Fuimos ayer,cuando We went yesterday, when

I can understand the pizza arriving whilst preparing to go to the cinema but not after you have said "we went..."


----------



## pubman

blasita said:


> We had ordered a pizza, and once we got it, we went to the cinema. Better?



No not really,

 Why would you go the cinema as soon as a pizza arrived?

Why would you order a pizza if you were going to the cinema?

Sorry folks but I just don't get it.


----------



## autremoi

it was a bring-your-own-pizza theater.


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> No creo que sea común en España, Peter, al menos en mi zona. Lo normal es _estar *por* hacer algo_ (estar a punto de hacerlo, tener la intención inmediata de hacerlo).


Es como nos enseñaron la cosa y el DPD parece estar de acuerdo.


> *8.* *estar para *+ infinitivo*. *Significa ‘estar a punto o en disposición de realizar(se) lo expresado por el infinitivo’: _«Supo que estaba para morir»_ (Cousté _Biografía_ [Arg. 1978]); _«¿Está para llover?»_ (Gala _Petra_ [Esp. 1980]); _«¡Imagínese si estoy para poner los cuernos a nadie!»_ (JmnzDiego _Memorias_ [Esp. 2002]). En algunos países de América, se usa también, en estos casos, _estar por_ (→ 9).
> *9.* *estar por *+ infinitivo*.* En el español general significa, por un lado, ‘estar lo designado por el sujeto pendiente de recibir la acción expresada por el infinitivo’: _«La gran biografía de Rodolfo Usigli aún está por escribirse»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 29.9.96); y, por otro, con sujeto de persona, ‘sentir la tentación, o tener la intención, de realizar la acción designada por el infinitivo’: _«Casi estoy por pedirle un autógrafo»_ (Sierra _Regreso_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Hace meses que estoy por venir a verlos, Martín»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]). En algunos países de América, además, es frecuente su empleo con el sentido de ‘estar a punto de + infinitivo’...


----------



## Perrito

We're getting off topic, but I have always seen it as: to have yet to do something and to be about to do something.  
I have yet to eat (odd in English, maybe formal, but totally possible) and I am about to eat.  
Greg


----------



## Lurrezko

Es curioso, Peter, *estar para* sólo me suena natural con el sentido de _estar en disposición de hacer algo_:

_Ya no estoy para que me tomen el pelo.
_
Con el sentido de _estar a punto,_ diría *estar por* en todos los casos. No puedo asegurar que mi uso sea general, a juzgar por la entrada del DPD.


----------



## Peterdg

¿Conoces la canción de Mecano, "mujer contra mujer"? Hay una frase: "No estoy yo por la labor de tirarles la primera piedra"; si lo entiendo bien, tú utilizarías "estar para" en este caso. ¿Correcto?

Jeje, parece ser el mundo al revés


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> ¿Conoces la canción de Mecano, "mujer contra mujer"? Hay una frase: "No estoy yo por la labor de tirarles la primera piedra"; si lo entiendo bien, tú utilizarías "estar para" en este caso. ¿Correcto?
> 
> Jeje, parece ser el mundo al revés



No, no, *estar por la labor* es tener la intención de hacer algo. Digo que sólo uso *estar para* cuando significa estar en disposición, que es un matiz diferente.

_No estoy para ponerle los cuernos a mi mujer. _No estoy en disposición/condiciones de hacerlo.
_No estoy por ponerle los cuernos a mi mujer. _No estoy a punto de hacerlo/no tengo intención de hacerlo


----------



## roanheads

Peterdg said:


> "Estar para" está bien en este contexto. Es sólo en unos paises de América Latina que se utiliza "estar por" en lugar de "estar para" con el sentido de "estar a punto de".


Hola Peter,
De acuerdo contigo, y así me lo enseñaron españoles de la Peninsula, pero de hecho esperé algún que otro comentario contrario, sobretodo de AL   
Pero la R.A.E. lo confirma.
*8.* *estar para *+ infinitivo*. *Significa ‘estar a punto o en disposición de realizar(se) lo expresado por el infinitivo’: _«Supo que estaba para morir»_ (Cousté _Biografía_ [Arg. 1978]); _«¿Está para llover?»_ (Gala _Petra_ [Esp. 1980]); _«¡Imagínese si estoy para poner los cuernos a nadie!»_ (JmnzDiego _Memorias_ [Esp. 2002]). En algunos países de América, se usa también, en estos casos, _estar por_ (→  9).
*9.* *estar por *+ infinitivo*.* En el español general significa, por un lado, ‘estar lo designado por el sujeto pendiente de recibir la acción expresada por el infinitivo’: _«La gran biografía de Rodolfo Usigli aún está por escribirse»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 29.9.96); y, por otro, con sujeto de persona, ‘sentir la tentación, o tener la intención, de realizar la acción designada por el infinitivo’: _«Casi estoy por pedirle un autógrafo»_ (Sierra _Regreso_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Hace meses que estoy por venir a verlos, Martín»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]). En algunos países de América, además, es frecuente su empleo con el sentido de ‘estar a punto de + infinitivo’: _«Su hijo me está enloqueciendo, a veces estoy por perder la calma»_ (Darío _Dama_ [Ven. 1989]); _«En estas tierras _—_dije_—_, piensan que quien está por morir prevé lo futuro»_ (Borges _Libro_ [Arg. 1975]); _«Es martes y está por llover»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 9.10.00); con este sentido es más general el uso de _estar para_ (→  8).

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

roanheads said:


> Hola Peter,
> De acuerdo contigo, y así me lo enseñaron españoles de la Peninsula, pero de hecho esperé algún que otro comentario contrario, sobretodo de AL
> Pero la R.A.E. lo confirma.



Esperemos los comentarios de otros españoles, entonces. No es el tema del hilo, pero es ciertamente interesante. 

Saludos


----------



## autremoi

En Arg _"estar para_" también significa _"valer la pena/ser digno de/ser oportuno"_ y en ese sentido es sinónimo de _"dar para"_.


----------



## blasita

En los ejemplos de Lurrezko yo interpreto lo mismo.  Y creo que es bastante habitual que las oraciones negativas con 'por' se interpreten como intención de hacer algo. Lo de 'estar por la labor' me parece, de todas formas, una expresión idiomática.

_Ayer estuvo toda la tarde para/por llover_: mismo significado, la segunda más usada en algunos países de América, ¿de acuerdo? Personalmente uso más 'estar a punto de' (para expresar inminencia sólo), pero es que creo que depende también de la situación.

Cuando los sujetos son de persona y con determinados verbos: inminencia+intención; ej. _Estoy por ir para allá y decirle un par de cosas a la cara_ (estoy a punto y tengo deseo/tentación de hacerlo).

También 'para' puede expresar una disposición negativa; ej. _No estoy para pamplinas._ Pero p.ej.: _No estoy por oír más estupideces_ (no tengo la intención).

Creo que en este tema puede haber mucha variedad en el uso. Un saludo.


----------



## Billbasque

La discusión es muy interesante, pero al igual que en el tema de "vivía en Méjico..." me parece que os habéis desviado bastante del tema. Yo por ejemplo no veo ni parecido el uso de "estoy por hacer algo", en el sentido de tener la disposición de hacer algo, y "estoy a punto de hacer algo", que aunque puede tener ese mismo sentido en otras ocasiones se usa sencillamente para expresar que tenías previsto hacer algo desde hace un tiempo y justo vas a empezar dentro de breves momentos. En este segundo sentido, nunca se me ocurriría usar "por", y el uso de "para" se me antoja muy coloquial.
En resumen, la primera frase siempre la traduciría como "Me llamó cuando estábamos a punto de comer" o en un lenguaje más formal: "cuando nos disponíamos a comer". Nunca "cuando estábamos por comer", y con muchas reticencias "para comer".


----------



## blasita

Billbasque said:


> La discusión es muy interesante, pero al igual que en el tema de "vivía en Méjico..." *me parece que os habéis desviado bastante del tema*. Yo por ejemplo no veo ni parecido el uso de "estoy por hacer algo", en el sentido de tener la disposición de hacer algo, y "estoy a punto de hacer algo", que aunque puede tener ese mismo sentido en otras ocasiones se usa sencillamente para expresar que tenías previsto hacer algo desde hace un tiempo y justo vas a empezar dentro de breves momentos.



Siento que te haya molestado, Billbasque, pero es que hay dos hilos unidos y nosotros estábamos, en realidad, dando nuestras opiniones sobre estas dos perífrasis en otro contexto y en general. Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Blasita, pongamos el caso de la frase de roanheads, que es la que suscitó la conversación:



> Estábamos para ir al cine cuando nos trajeron la pizza



¿A ti te suena natural o, como a mí, te hace dar un respingo? Si quisiera expresar la idea de que estábamos a punto, de que nos disponíamos a ir, siempre usaría *por*. ¿Tú crees que, en este contexto, el uso mayoritario en España es *para*?

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Blasita, pongamos el caso de la frase de roanheads, que es la que suscitó la conversación: ¿A ti te suena natural o, como a mí, te hace dar un respingo? Si quisiera expresar la idea de que estábamos a punto, de que nos disponíamos a ir, siempre usaría *por*. ¿Tú crees que, en este contexto, el uso mayoritario en España es *para*?Saludos



Hola Lurrezko.

Es que lo he eludido hábilmente, hasta ahora, claro. Sí que me hace dar un respingo, pero en realidad es porque la frasecita no me suena nada natural; yo diría casi siempre aquí: "Estábamos a punto de/ya preparados para irnos ...". Entre 'para' y 'por', diría 'para': lo siento, Lurrezko.

Pero puede que dependa del hablante, e incluso del caso en concreto. Pongamos una fácil: ¿'Está _para_ llover vs. _por_ llover'? ¿Tú dirías también 'por' aquí?

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Hola Lurrezko.
> 
> Es que lo he eludido hábilmente, hasta ahora, claro. Sí que me hace dar un respingo, pero en realidad es porque la frasecita no me suena nada natural; yo diría casi siempre aquí: "Estábamos a punto de/ya preparados para irnos ...". Entre 'para' y 'por', diría 'para': lo siento, Lurrezko.
> 
> Pero puede que dependa del hablante, e incluso del caso en concreto. Pongamos una fácil: ¿'Está _para_ llover vs. _por_ llover'? ¿Tú dirías también 'por' aquí?
> 
> Un saludo.



Qué cosas. Nunca jamás diría _está para llover_. Es más, si no hubiera leído la entrada del DPD, lo tendría por incorrecto. Quizá sea una interferencia del catalán, vete a saber.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Qué cosas. Nunca jamás diría _está para llover_. Es más, si no hubiera leído la entrada del DPD, lo tendría por incorrecto. Quizá sea una interferencia del catalán, vete a saber.



Sí, creo que entonces debe ser cuestión de zonas/hablantes también, porque he preguntado un poco por aquí ahora y me dicen que prefieren 'para' en estos casos. En la variedad está el gusto. Un saludo.


----------

